# DIY Chademo



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Just thought I'd start a thread detailing experiments with Chademo DC fast charging on my cars. Started of today fitting the Yazaki port to the E39.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvnpLQAudBY


----------



## pm_dawn (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm going to follow this thread !!!

Regards
/Per


----------



## tenthousandclowns (Jun 21, 2012)

Yay I hope this works out...

Here is a diagram with the 10 pins:
http://www.yazaki-na.com/user_area/uploads/DC Charge Coupler Inlet.pdf

1. Ground
2. Control EV relay (1 of 2)
3. (not assigned)
4. Ready to charge control
5. Power negative (big cable)
6. Power positive (big cable)
7. Proximity detection
8. Communication (+)
9. Communication (-)
10. Control EV relay (2 of 2)

I think we understand pins 1, 3, 5 and 6. I assume #7 is the same as the proximity on the J1772, where the AVC2 control board has a proximity wire. It also might be different than the J1772 signal.

That leaves pins 2, 4, 8, 9, and 10. I assume 8 and 9 are the canbus signals. I assume the canbus signal has the car saying it is ready and how many amps to deliver..

What does the EV relay on pins 2 and 10 do?

What does the 'ready to charge' signal on pin 4 look like?


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Progress :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rf7VqDXlUsA


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgICXYHWtlQ

First successful charge


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

awesome!!!


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

I want to congratulate you and the evtv crew with this success.


----------



## jwiger (Oct 18, 2014)

Bravo! I just read the EVTV blog detailing the World Wide Hack Team involvement on this project. Very impressive effort from a small geographically seperated team. #theinternetisbeautiful

I have to say I'm jealous still. Apparently this juice is not only plentiful, but also free!!!


----------



## hbthink (Dec 21, 2010)

I took some screen shots of scope traces at the beginning of the Chademo cycle. You can clearly see the two test peaks the charger puts out at the initiation check status phase of charging. The charger sends two large short pulses at +500 vdc so that the vehicle can check for leakage. This is the part of Chademo that all DIY'rs ignore since I don't ever see anyone add leakage checking circuitry to their designs. There are even commercial Chademo adapters that are sold and don't supply this important piece of electronics, thereby violating the standard and leaving them open to serious litigation should anyone be injured using their products.

Bender makes leakage circuits I would recommend using or if your a clever analog designer you can build your own circuit. Either way leakage testing is a requirement of Chademo to protect user from serious problems from leakage. Leave this requirement out at your own risk. Sell a product that ignores this and your setting yourself up for a lawsuit. If your CAN messaging spoofs this incorrectly your in violation of the specification, or you haven't understood Chademo correctly.

This example was shot using my EV Rabbit charging from a Fuji charger. I use a Bender circuit for leakage sensing. 

Steve


----------



## CasaDelGato (Aug 8, 2007)

So, anywhere I can find all the tech details on doing this?
I would REALLY REALLY love to add CHAdeMO to my Electric F-250.


----------



## prensel (Feb 21, 2010)

Me too would like to add CHAdeMO to my liion converted Vectrix motorscooter.
where can i find some DIY instructions ?


----------



## jwiger (Oct 18, 2014)

Prensel,
It looks to me like a Chademo connector would cost you more money than your battery pack on the scooter. What is the voltage and capacity of your battery pack? If it's too small, some of the chargers will have an unstable output into the pack.


----------



## prensel (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm running a 36s30p setup made of 18650 cells so in total 144 volts and 85Ah.


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Damien, is this going to be made open source or into a product?


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

At this point I am honestly not sure. The ball is in the EVTV court.


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Fair enough. Something i'd definately like to add to the rx8! What are the possibilities of getting help/code?


----------



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

These might be the droids you're looking for:
https://github.com/collin80/JLD505/tree/debug

But, the hardware is not widely available at this point. I don't know if/when the hardware will be up for sale.

So, to answer some previous questions. Will it be made open source? It is. Will it be offered as a product? Presumably some day.

The connector is horrifically expensive ($2500 to $3500) so I don't see it being put on a motorcycle. Also, I'm sure Damien can attest that Chademo chargers tend to not deal well with low voltage vehicles. You really want to have 300-400V if you're going to use CHAdeMO. 

So, right now it's sort of the wild west. There is source code you can look at. You can cobble together the hardware. You can then slap it all together and get it to work. But, there isn't a nice generalized commercial solution right now. I think that EVTV will end up making it into a product at some point. There's lots of irons in the fire right now so I can't really speculate when that might happen.

EDIT: I suppose I should mention: We're talking about a lot of power here. You could kill yourself, burn your car up, or accidentally start the great fire of 2015 in your home town. Be sure you know what you're doing if you start to mess with CHAdeMO and that sort of power level. That said, it's less power than EVs tend to use anyway. Just be careful. You screw up a $30k charger and you won't like it.


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

CKidder said:


> These might be the droids you're looking for:
> https://github.com/collin80/JLD505/tree/debug
> 
> But, the hardware is not widely available at this point. I don't know if/when the hardware will be up for sale.
> ...


 
Perfect thanks for linking


----------



## prensel (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm using an arduino based board with integrated canbus interface for some of my current projects and planning going to use it with this also. I'll write/modify the existing code and publish it within a few weeks. I have seen that someone had 3D printed a connector. So at this time i think i could be available pretty soon.


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

prensel said:


> I'm using an arduino based board with integrated canbus interface for some of my current projects and planning going to use it with this also. I'll write/modify the existing code and publish it within a few weeks. I have seen that someone had 3D printed a connector. So at this time i think i could be available pretty soon.


Sweet! I'm going to be using the LEAF mini bonnet (hood) with Chademo and type2 (Mennekes) in the nose of the RX8 when it gets its next upgrade. I'm also about to upgrade the onboard brusa to the new NLG6 (22KW 3 phase).

I'd source a chademo connector from a wrecked leaf rather than 3D print one. We have a Cube pro and the quality is good but not really good enough to put 50KW+ through it!. Leaf ones are relatively cheap and of a decent quality.


----------



## tenthousandclowns (Jun 21, 2012)

would it perhaps be easier to hack a tesla chademo adapter? it also comes with an inlet port.


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

I acquired a leaf charge port. 

I was wondering if anyone used the EVTV collin kidder code and had success?

To my knowledge a few companies here in Holland used the code, or their own version and had success, New Electric and Rebbl.


----------



## pm_dawn (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi !

I think Rebbl was using the Orion BMS for ChaDeMo features.
Check this youtube.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExeqNIecn2Q

REgards
/Per


----------



## tenthousandclowns (Jun 21, 2012)

Salvage Leaf Chademo ports are starting to come down in price. Here are ebay listings for one at $150; and one at $200 with the J1772 port also:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHAdeMO-Cha...ash=item3d14bd1d6b:g:gQ4AAOSwMORW67te&vxp=mtr

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2011-NISSAN...ash=item1ead4b55eb:g:LNEAAOSwxp9W7Jug&vxp=mtr


----------



## alex d (May 10, 2015)

im using my Orion bms for the chademo feature, see the diagram I uploaded, it looks really simple, I have a chademo socket from a wrecked leaf, two contactors and the Orion that I was going to use for battery balancing and monitoring in the first place!


----------



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

alex d said:


> im using my Orion bms for the chademo feature, see the diagram I uploaded, it looks really simple, I have a chademo socket from a wrecked leaf, two contactors and the Orion that I was going to use for battery balancing and monitoring in the first place!


It's kind of neat that they've added that. It makes sense as they've got all the details about the battery and have two CAN buses so it's no big deal to hook one of them up to chademo. It's a great idea to have the BMS handle chademo.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Does anyone have a copy of the JEVS G104 spec that has the details of the connector, e.g. pin and socket dimensions, etc. ? i think the large power sockets are 9mm but would like to know for sure what is spec.


----------



## tenthousandclowns (Jun 21, 2012)

here's a link claiming to sell the Chademo protocol for 17,280 japanese yen...about $160. Half that if you get it in Japanese. Don't know anything else.

http://www.webstore.jsa.or.jp/webst...TS+D+0007:2012&dantaiCd=JIS&status=1&pageNo=0


----------



## zapyourrideguy (Oct 25, 2012)

Besides the chademo inlet and wiring to the Orion what else is required?
contactors and cabling to pack, is software handled by Orion BMS or is something else required? What is minimum voltage?


----------



## Westy (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm looking to have a 144v batteries Pack to power a light weight engine and to use the Orion BMS to control the CHAdeMO charger.

Two issues:
1st: The leakage test, which I haven't found how to integrate with the Orion BMS.
2nd: Although the standard specify that it can go down to 50v, most charger out there only go down at best to the CSS standard of 200v. For this, I plan to run two packs of 144v connected in parallel when driving and in series when charging, I still have to figure out lighweight hardware to support this.

Any experience or idea is welcome, Regards,


----------



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

Westy said:


> I'm looking to have a 144v batteries Pack to power a light weight engine and to use the Orion BMS to control the CHAdeMO charger.
> 
> Two issues:
> 1st: The leakage test, which I haven't found how to integrate with the Orion BMS.
> ...


1. Well, you don't have to do a leakage test on your side if you don't want. The charger will likely do one of its own however. This just involves sending 400 - 500v down the line while the contactors are supposedly open. If it detects any current flow it will refuse to allow you to charge. But, I don't think your BMS will have to do anything special here. You just have to close the contactors at the appropriate time.

2. Oh how right you are! Most chademo chargers will either flat out refuse to work or just not work well at all if your pack voltage isn't what it was meant for. And, what it was meant for is usually a car with a nominal 360v pack like a Leaf, a Tesla Model S, and pretty much every other OEM car. I'm pretty sure trouble was had with a car that was around 250v nominal. So, hopefully your 144 + 144 will be enough. Don't be surprised if some chargers still do wonky things. Too many of them didn't follow the spec at all and are unstable under 250v or so.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

CKidder said:


> 1. Well, you don't have to do a leakage test on your side if you don't want. The charger will likely do one of its own however. This just involves sending 400 - 500v down the line while the contactors are supposedly open. If it detects any current flow it will refuse to allow you to charge....


That's an interesting statement that seems to align with my experience in an iMiev. i would see the voltage ramp up to ~400 or so, then the Eaton charger unit would trip the main breaker.

Did you read about this test in the spec, or how was it discovered?


----------



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

kennybobby said:


> That's an interesting statement that seems to align with my experience in an iMiev. i would see the voltage ramp up to ~400 or so, then the Eaton charger unit would trip the main breaker.
> 
> Did you read about this test in the spec, or how was it discovered?


I think it's in the spec but I've seen it via direct experience. CAN captures from a CHAdeMO session show the voltage ramping up to test for leakage and/or welded contactors.


----------



## Westy (Oct 2, 2016)

CKidder said:


> 1. Well, you don't have to do a leakage test on your side if you don't want. The charger will likely do one of its own however. This just involves sending 400 - 500v down the line while the contactors are supposedly open. If it detects any current flow it will refuse to allow you to charge. But, I don't think your BMS will have to do anything special here. You just have to close the contactors at the appropriate time.


Then the main problem will be to have the proper hardware on the vehicle side to do the contactors welded test.



CKidder said:


> I think it's in the spec but I've seen it via direct experience. CAN captures from a CHAdeMO session show the voltage ramping up to test for leakage and/or welded contactors.


I guess you meant leakage and ground test?


----------



## CanadaLT28 (Oct 15, 2011)

I know this is an old thread but I want to use 2 + Volt packs and a Chademo. I see nothing on EVTV that will be the controls for it. Is there anyone with a nice discreet module that i can use? I haven't determined how I will do the BMS for the volt packs yet but hope to use the stock ones, if that makes any difference.


----------



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

CanadaLT28 said:


> I know this is an old thread but I want to use 2 + Volt packs and a Chademo. I see nothing on EVTV that will be the controls for it. Is there anyone with a nice discreet module that i can use? I haven't determined how I will do the BMS for the volt packs yet but hope to use the stock ones, if that makes any difference.



Yep, sorry, the EVTV hardware that had code to do this has long since been discontinued. Technically the code itself still exists so it could be ported to something else. 



As for what else you could use. I'd recommend the Orion BMS. It does have CHAdeMO support and can monitor the battery packs. So, it could fit the bill. 



Otherwise, you could use essentially any prototype board along with two contactors and some other parts. But, building things yourself can be a bit difficult.


----------



## CanadaLT28 (Oct 15, 2011)

CKidder said:


> As for what else you could use. I'd recommend the Orion BMS. It does have CHAdeMO support and can monitor the battery packs. So, it could fit the bill.
> 
> Otherwise, you could use essentially any prototype board along with two contactors and some other parts. But, building things yourself can be a bit difficult.



The Orion is a bit pricey (It's not the end of the world, but...). If there is a way to integrate with the the parts already on the batteries, I'm all ears. I'm just trying not to duplicate things.


----------



## jkelly (Sep 18, 2017)

My son recently got chademo working on our car. He used the great info from EVTV (thanks Collin!) and some others and built his own JLD505 controller, with some slight differences based on availability of parts. His web site is incomplete but the github has everything including schematics from EVTV. https://github.com/Isaac96/EV-Code/tree/master/IJLD505 Might be best to start at the comments section here https://www.electricboxster.com/ as he recently replied to some questions on this, and gave a parts list. And I'll tell him about this thread, so you can ask questions here and he'll reply. His username here is Isaac97.


----------



## arklan (Dec 10, 2012)

posting so i can follow this thread


----------



## alexbeatle (Jul 28, 2020)

alex d said:


> im using my Orion bms for the chademo feature, see the diagram I uploaded, it looks really simple, I have a chademo socket from a wrecked leaf, two contactors and the Orion that I was going to use for battery balancing and monitoring in the first place!


How is your build based on the Orion 2 BMS + CHAdeMO doing? Did you find any difficulties to setup? How do you control your battery pack heating\cooling?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## SynthGuy (Apr 9, 2021)

I know this is an old thread but i think my queries are more relevant here..

Well here's the thing, I got the Chademo protocol 1.2 and 2.0 both but i can't find the info i was looking for (V2H). They included those to another document called "Guidelines of Charge/Discharge System for Electric Vehicle V2H DC version" (Refer to the picture)

Can anyone help me to get this doc? I'll appreciate it a lot. Thanks in advance!


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

SynthGuy said:


> I know this is an old thread but i think my queries are more relevant here..
> 
> Well here's the thing, I got the Chademo protocol 1.2 and 2.0 both but i can't find the info i was looking for (V2H). They included those to another document called "Guidelines of Charge/Discharge System for Electric Vehicle V2H DC version" (Refer to the picture)
> 
> ...


either develop it properly and pay for the spec or don't do it. CHAdeMO is not a DIY thing!

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

SynthGuy said:


> I know this is an old thread but i think my queries are more relevant here..
> 
> Well here's the thing, I got the Chademo protocol 1.2 and 2.0 both but i can't find the info i was looking for (V2H). They included those to another document called "Guidelines of Charge/Discharge System for Electric Vehicle V2H DC version" (Refer to the picture)
> 
> ...


PM the spec to me and I'll have a look.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

skooler said:


> either develop it properly and pay for the spec or don't do it. CHAdeMO is not a DIY thing!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


What kind of bullshit is this about discouraging people about not having the ability to do this "DIY"? Some of us are engineers (and techs) here, you know...engineers that have designed all manner of products that makes Tesla's garbage look like a kindergartener's effort (they lack adult supervision in a lot of their engineering).

If you really are a site administrator, how about you empower some of us "regulars" to be able to clean the board up a bit with all the spam that's been coming in? I'd do it, I'm sure Brian would as he sounds as frustrated as I am about it.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

skooler said:


> either develop it properly and pay for the spec or don't do it.


I agree - if it's worth doing, it's worth buying legitimate access to the documentation.


----------



## arklan (Dec 10, 2012)

remy_martian said:


> What kind of bullshit is this about discouraging people about not having the ability to do this "DIY"? Some of us are engineers (and techs) here, you know...engineers that have designed all manner of products that makes Tesla's garbage look like a kindergartener's effort (they lack adult supervision in a lot of their engineering).
> 
> If you really are a site administrator, how about you empower some of us "regulars" to be able to clean the board up a bit with all the spam that's been coming in? I'd do it, I'm sure Brian would as he sounds as frustrated as I am about it.


absolutely agree, if you are smart enough to convert a car then you are smart enough to wire up a chademo.
we arent all made out of money to pay $160+ just for some paper


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

remy_martian said:


> What kind of bullshit is this about discouraging people about not having the ability to do this "DIY"? Some of us are engineers (and techs) here, you know...engineers that have designed all manner of products that makes Tesla's garbage look like a kindergartener's effort (they lack adult supervision in a lot of their engineering).


I have an engineering team of 25 people and have developed CHAdeMO and the V2H extension for EVSE and vehicle side, taken it through certification etc.

It is hard and not a lone task.

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

remy_martian said:


> If you really are a site administrator, how about you empower some of us "regulars" to be able to clean the board up a bit with all the spam that's been coming in? I'd do it, I'm sure Brian would as he sounds as frustrated as I am about it.


I was a site admin under previous ownership. I have literally no power under the vertical scope ownership of the site.

requesting more moderators and admins is something I have pushed for (a lot)


Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## SynthGuy (Apr 9, 2021)

Alright guys, first of all i appreciate your replies. The thing is, i have paid for the both version of protocols and i couldn't find inside what i'm looking for. I'm not looking for any free or cracked version of "Guidelines of Charge/Discharge System for Electric Vehicle V2H DC version" .. I'm willing to pay for it and will properly develop it with my team. If any one of you could shed some light on it like official link from chademo to buy or anyone willing to share (i'll pay for sure !) that specific doc it'll help me a lot. Thanks again


----------



## oudevolvo (Mar 10, 2015)

You need to apply for a regular membership at CHAdeMO association. Membership fee is 4000 euro per year.





Join Us – Chademo Association







www.chademo.com


----------

